# If you need any prop work done.................



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Guys
Just a heads-up on a great Prop Shop.
I’ve got a Gheenoe Classic with one of Tom C’s manual Jack Plates, a Permatrim foil and a 20 HP, 4 stroke and, Tiller steer, Tohatsu hanging on it. This little boat/motor did pretty much everything I asked of it, but like many others on the Board I wanted to squeeze as much out of her as I could. So…….as soon as I got the required hours on the motor for break-in I started tweaking it. I jacked it up to 2—1/4” and it ran well, except for a tad bit of cavitation when I tried coming out of the hole hard and it was turning up a couple of hundred RPM over spec.. The boat was running 26.1 MPH with 2 people, a full bait well and all our gear. However, I thought I could get a little more out of it by tweaking the stock prop. (9.25X10, Aluminum). 
I called Bobby Soles Propeller in West Palm Beach (I raced Boat’s with him back in the late 50’s early 60’) to see what they recommended. I talked to one of their Techs by the name of John and explained what I wanted to do. He suggested that I send them the prop and they’d put a heavy cup in it that would take care of the hole shot problem and bring the RPM’s down a little. He also said they’d get it done and back to me the day after they received it. I sent them the prop that day. A few days later John called me and said they received the prop and would have finished and back in the mail to me that afternoon. I got it back within 3 days (I’m in N. TX). The job they did on it was very nice, good smooth cupping on all three blades and they had repainted prop.
I put the prop back on that afternoon and planned to water test the next morning. With the same set-up my speed increased a little over 1 MPH, the cavitation was gone and the motor was turning 190 RPM less. I jacked the motor up another ¼” and gave it a try. Again my speed increased another mile an hour or so, with no cavitation during the hole-shot or in tight turns. I was going to jack the motor up another ¼” to see how it would work but a front came through and the wind picked up to 35 MPH+, so I boogied for the ramp. 
End result; was able to jack the motor up higher that I could in the past, I picked up a little more than 2 MPH, and eliminated the cavitation/ventilation problems. Plus now I’ve got a lot better idea as to which SS Power Tech Prop to buy.
Bottom line: I’ve dealt with a lot of Prop Shops in my time, but can’t think of any that were quicker, or more professional, and still had reasonable prices. 
I’d suggest that anyone needing prop work give them a call (800-432-2940). 
I’d also like it to be known that I have no connections to Bobby Soles Propeller other than being a very happy Customer!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Stuff Thanks for the Tip


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking what was the cost of having that done.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*fishgitr*
Shoot me a PM and we'll talk about it.
I will say this....it was a hell of a lot less expensive that what I could have gotten it done locally.


----------

